# Mutton withers?



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Can someone explain to me what that is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Flat withers. Good withers should stick up a little bit because it is what holds your saddle from rolling off. A flat or mutton withered horse runs the risk of having your saddle just slide sideways. 

For example, we have this fat munchkin:









Basically her back goes right into her neck without much for withers. It looks like there's something there, but it's so wide that her withers are pretty flat.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Flat withers. Good withers should stick up a little bit because it is what holds your saddle from rolling off. A flat or mutton withered horse runs the risk of having your saddle just slide sideways.
> 
> For example, we have this fat munchkin:
> 
> ...


What a cute little butterball :lol::lol:

.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes that sure is a cute little butterball and a better example of mutton withers than I was going to post.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When you have to have a crupper AND a breast collar to try to keep your saddle from sliding all over the place you may have a mutton withered horse. When your trainer gets on your horse and says, "Holy moly, this horse doesn't have withers, he's got shoulders like a frickin' bull!", you can be pretty sure you have a mutton withered horse. 









She's not this fat anymore but she's a good example of mutton withers. 










This is the guy the trainer made the bull shoulder comment about. If I forgot his breast collar it was guaranteed that I would end up in the dirt before the day was out because his saddle would just ROLL.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Haha, okay thanks guys! And gorgeous horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

